# Hauptschalter in untergeordneten Schaltschränken



## Morymmus (10 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich stehe gerade vor folgender Fragestellung:

Bei einem unserer Kunden stehen mehrere identische Anlagen unterschiedlichen Baujahres. Jede diese Anlage ist für sich autark, also nicht i-wie von den anderen abhängig oder vernetzt.
Bei den Anlagen gibt es einen Hauptschrank in dem die Zuleitung ankommt. An diesem Schrank gibt es einen Hauptschalter in Rot-Gelb. 
Von diesem Hauptschrank gibt es 12 Abgänge zu kleineren Schaltschränken mit dezentraler Peripherie (E/As aber auch zb FUs), diese sind räumlich verteilt und untereinander nicht einsehbar (über mehere Stockwerke, keine Sichtverbindung).

Ich wäre jetzt hingegangen und hätte jeden der Abgangsschränke mit einem Hauptschalter versehen, damit man zu Wartungs- und Reparaturarbeiten einzelne Bereiche ausschalten kann ohne gleich die ganze Anlage abschalten zu müssen. Der Betriebselektriker dieses Kunden meint aber, es müssten keine Hauptschalter verbaut werden...

1. Ist dieser Hauptschalter in den untergeordneten Schränken Pflicht? Wenn ja, aus welcher Norm kommt das?
2. Wenn ein Hauptschalter eingebaut wird, welche Farbe muss dieser haben?

Vielen Dank


----------



## holgermaik (10 Oktober 2018)

1. Ich als Kunde würde mich freuen, wenn du einen Hauptschalter setzt, (aus oben genannten Gründen) Plicht ist er meiner Meinung nach nicht.
2. Ich würde ihn schwarz machen um allen Diskussionen  aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Tommi (12 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

die VDE 0113-1 sagt folgendes zu "Einrichtungen zum Trennen der elektrischen Ausrüstung:



> Die Netz-Trenneinrichtung (siehe 5.3) darf fallweise für diese Funktion verwendet werden. Wo es jedoch notwendig
> ist, an einzelnen Teilen der elektrischen Ausrüstung einer Maschine zu arbeiten oder an einer von
> mehreren Maschinen, die über ein gemeinsames Schleifleitungssystem oder induktives Energieversorgungssystem
> gespeist werden, muss eine Trenneinrichtung für jeden Teil oder jede Maschine vorgesehen werden,
> das (die) eine eigene Trennung erfordert.


----------



## Astranase (13 Oktober 2018)

Ich würde nur einen Hauptschalter verbauen und zwar da wo die CPU ist. Wenn du sonst die externen Schränke abschaltest, geht die CPU doch in STOP


----------



## Tommi (13 Oktober 2018)

Astranase schrieb:


> Ich würde nur einen Hauptschalter verbauen und zwar da wo die CPU ist. Wenn du sonst die externen Schränke abschaltest, geht die CPU doch in STOP



Dann muss der Steuerteil der dezentralen Peripherie nach VDE 0113-1, 5.3.5 vor der Netztrenneinrichtung abgenommen werden.
Oder der Master bzw. IO-Controller des Feldbusses kann das Abschalten einzelner Slaves bzw. IO-Devices kompensieren.
Hängt ja auch davon ab, ob die einzelnen dezentralen Stationen voneinander abhängig sind, oder nicht.


----------

